# D-Link DGL-4500 Internet speed issues



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, new to the forum. Desperately need some help figuring some things out with my wireless setup.

Firstly, I've never been on modem before as I have always lived out in the country and have not had such benefits so the use of a modem is a bit new to me, but I don't feel the modem is the problem here.

Recently moved to a new place and Comcast came out and set up our internet for us with some D3.0 ubee modem(no knowledge if this is worth a damn or not). I can connect my computer directly via ethernet into the modem and get speeds typically around 35-36 Mbps. We are billed for 16, so I am pretty happy with those results.

Furthermore, I brought my router I have used for the last year without any issues whatsoever (D-Link DGL-4500) and connected it to the modem. All the basic setup settings were still saved from before (never touched or messed with any of the advanced stuff) and the internet is unbelievably slow. Not just wirelessly, but also connect via ethernet directly into the back of the router. Both ways are reading a measly 0.76 Mpbs, or 760k if you would. Now I have had issues with wireless routers in the past that when I plugged something into the routers ethernet ports the problem did not exist anymore, but I havent seen anything like this before.

I read a large number of forums and tried some things with the settings of the router (lowering MTU, changing wireless settings to only N or only G, and some others) with no luck whatsoever. The internet speed is so low I cant even play Netflix over my PS3, let alone any online gaming. Everything connects up to all of my devices just fine, but speeds are just slow. Also contacted D-link multiple times and of course they are completely useless and think I am incompetent bc they don't understand the problem even though i've explained it numerous times.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im starting to believe I either have a bad router (which was perfectly fine a week ago) or my modem and router just hate each other for some reason. Either way it needs to be fixed.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Firstly welcome,

Just a few more things:
Do you set up the ISP connection with your router? or do you just use the dynamic and have the modem set up the connection?

To me (not having just a little more knowledge on this stuff then the average) believe the modem might be hogging the internet and not letting most of it pass to the router. you might need to open some ports or something


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

I would do a reset on the router, and check D-Link site for any firmware update. D-Link Xtreme N Gaming Router

The link above is assuming you are in North America.

First thing to deal with is wired connection, don't worry about the wireless yet since other factor can cause it to be slower. Connect the computer to the LAN port and do a factory restore, then update the firmware once you get online.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Appreciate the I input guys. I already reset and updated the firmware on the router...took the speed from 0.7 Mbps to a whopping 1.12 Mbps, so essentially it did nothing. Not sure how to change settings in this modem like mentioned, the Comcast guy set it up and like I said, when I run my computer direct to the modem I'm getting high 30s in Mbps so I didn't even think twice about it being the modem. I've read some forums that state that this router doesn't play well with certain modems but I don't know enough about the modem to see if it does or not. Not sure how a modem could be bogged down when nothing but the router is connected to it.

I didn't have problems in my last place with the wired connection to the router either, ran perfectly fine...it's essentially straight through from the modem to those ports so it really makes no sense. And Bo I haven't set up any particular ISP settings, wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well look on the bottom of the modem and get a code or name or something and google it with ur d-link maybe you'll find something


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hey Kbergman,

When you plug a computer directly to the modem, do you get a private address? An address that appears anything like 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x means the modem is doing the routing. 

I would recommend configuring it to bridge mode and let the D-Link do the routing. 

Let us know the ipconfig /all of the computer directly connected to the modem if it gets a private address or public, you might be able to access the modem configuration using the IP of the default gateway that appears in the ipconfig /all result.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

I did this last night. Are you referring to the DNS server addresses? Those came up 68.87.72.134 and 68.87.77.134 when the computer was directly connected. I set up my router with those addresses manually instead of the auto setup and it made no difference at all. 

I know what your referring to with the modem. I am fairly certain this is a stand alone modem, not a modem with built in router so I shouldn't have to bridge, but Ill try to find the serial number on modem to figure it out for sure. The Comcast guy left the box for the modem but no manual...how convenient.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Default gateway is 98.228.136.1 I ant access the modem by typing this into the browser like I can with the router, so I may need some assistance figuring this out


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok via some research, I've concluded that you cannot change the settings whatsoever of this modem. I put in 192.168.100.1 and got the ubee screen, but it's all basic information, status, downstream, upstream, Burst, and event log...no settings, nothing that can be changed...so I guess I'm back to the router. Now what?


----------



## Maverick1987 (Aug 6, 2011)

downgrade possible DGL-4500 1.2xNA>>>1.15 - D-Link | DSLReports Forums

Try this downgrade. I was having the same issues with the 1.23NA firmware, I was getting better speeds then you: 20/1 [D/U] on a 40/2 line. 

I downgraded to the 1.15 firmware from this site (it is a hack because D-Link has prevented downgrades for some rediculous reason) It does work, as I am now getting 39/1.9 speeds. If you doubt my post count, I did in fact register to answer your question. If you need proof of this response please see the link above. I hope this works for you, it really is disappointing that d-link sells a $170 peice of junk that only runs its best on old firmware. :upset: 

Best Wishes,

Maverick :grin:

Edit: Linked to page 5 by accident. 

As an addendum, the first part of the thread starts out with "use at your own risk", and some doubt as to the validity of the hacked firmware, I encourage you to read farther into the thread as it took a few pages to get some vouches for this FW downgrade, but I can assure you this is working fantastically well for me. Also of note is the fact that it is well known, that 1.15 was the best firmware for this router, and in addition 1.23 is a buggy peice of crap. Good Luck!


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Maverick,

My router came to me with FW 1.12 installed. The sole reason I upgraded was to attempt to fix (figured worth a try). Seems silly to downgrade to, I would assume, a nearly identical firmware as you mentioned. 

Yes, does seem counterproductive to have a router I dropped 140 bucks on mainly for my gaming needs and to see that I am having this issue. I will look into downgrading after some research, not that I'm doubting you, but as I stated I did have FW 1.12 installed with worth results than in receiving now.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

I have some high hopes for your solution...worked great actually, guys a genius..but unfortunately did not help or change my internet speed from the router whatsoever. I was hoping I would get a few more replies on this forum but only a few. As I said, it's not just my wireless, it's also the Ethernet to the back getting the same miserably slow results. Really don't wanna give up on this high priced router, I know it's a great router as it has performed perfectly over the last year. Hopefully something comes up soon.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Kbergman said:


> I know what your referring to with the modem. I am fairly certain this is a stand alone modem, not a modem with built in router so I shouldn't have to bridge, but Ill try to find the serial number on modem to figure it out for sure. The Comcast guy left the box for the modem but no manual...how convenient.


All modems will route, how do you think your computer gets internet when you plug it directly into it.

What your not understanding is that there is not IP inputs from the modem you need to put in anywhere. There should be a bridging option somewhere in the setup or advanced setup. Once it's in bridge mode you should have no options and you shouldn't be able to do anything or get anything from the modem. It will literally be a pass through. 

Then on the router you enter your ISP credentials that you had originally put in the modem. The router should do everything and the modem should route the internet directly to the router.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hey Kbergman,

This is a shot in the dark but try this. Plug the computer to the modem and do a speed test again to make sure that you get the desire speed. Now do an ipconfig /all and take note of the MAC address of the interface. 

Reset the router back to factory default to make sure you haven't mess around with the MTU and other setting that might get in the way. 

Set the router up again but this time use the clone mac address feature and enter the MAC address of the computer that was directly connected to the modem previously.

Lets see if Comcast is doing something fishy.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

DaLucky,

I know this now, but as I said I cannot change the settings on my modem at all. Takes me to the ubee screen and it's all just information, no settings. As far as I'm concerned it's already setup appropriately considering the speed i get with direct connection. Don't quite see what your asking me to look for.

Don't mean to be frustrating to you as I am not highly knowledgable in this area, but I'm doing my best.

Phou,

I tried it with no luck. I've tried this before without resetting the whole router and it didn't work either, but I did this time and still no luck. Unbelievably frustrating. I have this feeling as soon as I get a different router its gonna be plug and play speed and I may melt the stupid router down. 150 bucks of useless garbage to me right now.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

One more interesting thing I just noticed last night that I'll share...

Don't know if you guys watch Netflix or not, but I was watching it last night and it will play over this slow slow speed (rebuffering every 5 minutes or so) but I also noticed that it will go in short sports every half hour to 45 minutes and bring up crystal-clear HD for a matter of 20 seconds and then drop down again. Maybe this will help you guys figure something out I dunno.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Have you tried disabling any unused features, some people suggest disabling the gamefuel and firewall feature under Advanced option. Though I am not sure how big a difference the SPI/firewall feature will make.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Never turned gamefuel on since I reset it during this whole mess (has to be set up) and I havent tried the firewall...figured that was something I should probably keep on but I'll give it a shot


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Simply put...no success


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys, just an update I got my old d link router plugged it in and set it up...works perfectly. No idea what was going on with that router and I really wish I could still use it as it was great for gaming, so if anyone has any new suggestions I'm open ears as usual.

Thanks to everyone who tried to help


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Try to get a new one, something inside of it was probably broke or shorting


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

It's possible, funds are a bit low for that pricey a router right now...just bought a new Epson HD projector...amazing doesn't begin explain how great this thing is, and as far as technology has come on those things. I would highly suggest the Epson 8350 if anyone is by chance in the market


----------

